# M&S bean to cup on offer at £200



## Mazza

M&S bean to cup on offer at £200


----------



## cafeco

Is it any good?

EDIT - it's out of stock.


----------



## pbutterworth

cafeco said:


> Is it any good?
> 
> EDIT - it's out of stock.


I dont want one, but it's back in stock and still only £200!


----------



## PaulN

Its Fugly though....


----------

